

In Japan, Geocities lives on - fyolnish
http://geocities.yahoo.co.jp

======
zachlatta
Huh. I wonder what kept it alive over there.

~~~
trafficlight
This does it for me.

[http://www.geocities.jp/lledoece/nanaca-
crash.html](http://www.geocities.jp/lledoece/nanaca-crash.html)

